# Oven Safe?



## Aklybarger (Jun 8, 2019)

I am creating a Father’s Day gift from my girls to their dad. I purchased a very thick, porcelain plate that says microwave and dishwasher safe on the back but not oven proof. I could not find any actual plates that says oven proof but I did a lot of research online and it seems fine but I’m just scared it will explode in the oven or something. I’m terrified of everything exploding or catching fire. Is this plate safe to put in the oven at 300 degrees for 30 minutes? I also used acrylic paint that has ceramcoat. One of the paint says can be used on ceramics and are all non-toxic. Will these paints stay on good afterwards? I’m mostly just concerned about the plate exploding. Thanks!


----------

